# Average MPG for 1991-newer Maximas?



## ChadimusMaximus (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am a college student with a 1992 Cadillac Sedan deVille, and I was considering *maybe* selling it and buying something for under $4000, thats more fuel efficent. One of the many cars I like is the 1991-94 and 95-99 Maximas. I hear awesome things about the VQ30DE and VG30DE. (VQ is DOHC right?) The 3.0 and 3.5 have been on Ward's top 10 engines list for like 10 years now. So I know that they're good. I dont have a lot of experience with Nissans, but I did recommend my friend to buy a '93 Maxima SE last year, and its been a good car. I've driven it twice a while ago, and I can remember it had really firm steering, and the motor really came alive above 3000rpm. Below 3000rpm there is not much power, (coming from a 4.9 v8) but above 3000, it races to redline and pulls pretty good.

But anyways, what kind of mileage do you guys average? I get about 13-14 in winter and 16-17 summer at 60% city & 40% hwy driving. I hear average for the 3.0 motors is around 22-23 mpg. Is that close?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it depends on your driving habits, but almost anything is going to be better than a caddy!!

with my 93 SE (which is a VE30DE, btw.. not a VG30DE), I generally get about 18-20 in the city and about 26 on the highway.. but that's cruising at about 90mph most of the time. if I slow down to 65-70mph average speed, I will usually get about 30-31mpg.
when I take it to the race track and beat the fire out of it, I get about 6-7mpg.. so obviously it depends on how and where you're driving. 


the newer ones avergae about the same, still depending on driving habits of course, but expect to see between 25 and 32 on the highway with them and 18-25 around town.


----------

